# What's Your Favorite Animated Film With Effective LFE?



## movielover12345 (Jan 11, 2021)

Here Are Some Examples:





Dragon Ball Super: Broly - Every Time The Saiyans Start Getting Into A Fight, You Chairs May Start Moving Across The Floor.



The Flintstones And WWE: Stone Age Smackdown! - Every Wrestling Scene In This Is Gonna Blow A Hole Through Your Chest With The Amount Of Ear-Drum Blasting Bass.



Scooby-Doo! And KISS: Rock And Roll Mystery - Your Subwoofer Will Work Overtime From The KISS Songs, And The Action Scenes Have Some Insane Levels Of Chest-Pounding Bass.



Yu-Gi-Oh!: The Dark Side Of Dimensions - It's 110% Pure Anime Chaos Because There's Always Something Going On In This Movie.





Any Questions?


----------

